# unattended-upgrades

## schorsch_76

Hello,

in the last month i switched my debian server to gentoo. With debian there is a tool called unattended-upgrades [1]. Is there something like this available under gentoo? I have not yet found such a solution....

Would it be viable to run something like this in a cron job?

```

emerge-webrsync

glsa-check -f

```

I just want to install security fixes asap. Even when i am not available. I dont want to install all upgrades, just the security fixes.... Ofcource i do my regular maintainance...

[1] https://wiki.debian.org/UnattendedUpgrades

----------

## eccerr0r

Make sure you dump output of these commands into a mail in case it fails.

Gentoo frequently ends up upgrading packages as a solution to fix security bugs instead of backporting, which can cause issues with automated updates... I think it should be OK to run that, just that you may need to also add "affected":

```
emerge --sync && glsa-check -f affected
```

Then I get:

```
# glsa-check -f affected          

Fixing GLSA 201206-21

>>> cannot fix GLSA, no unaffected packages available

```

due to this machine having a mask for new versions, as it does not have SSE.  Or at least it used to not have sse before... nor does it have a head or physical entity now...

----------

